# Tire pressure sensor bugs?



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

I had my tires rotated recently and they set them to 35PSI. I daily drive 100 miles from 4k ft elevation to 2k ft elevation then back again. The tire pressure usually has to be adjusted every 2-3 weeks. I filled up the tires using the air compressors gauge and as best I could, filled the tires to 38PSI.

All tires except the front driverside were reading 37PSI. The front driver tire was reading 41PSI. So over the course of a few days I let out a little air at a time. For some reason the rear driver side tire was acting as if it were going flat while the front tire remained 40-41. Then I put 2 & 2 together and realized that the dash was reading the rear driver side tire pressure as the front and the front as the rear. 

When I realized this, I reset all of the pressures to 38PSI using the dash readings while filling the air. When the dash was reading 38PSI, the air compressor gauge was reading 45PSI and I confirmed when I got home with a brand new tire gauge that they in fact had 45PSI. They obviously felt like they had 45PSI. 

So why are the dash readings off and why are they reading the wrong tires?


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

have to do the TPMS relearn procedure so the car knows where the sesnors are located. The shop that rotated your tires should have done this for you.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2011)

titan2782 said:


> I had my tires rotated recently and they set them to 35PSI. I daily drive 100 miles from 4k ft elevation to 2k ft elevation then back again. The tire pressure usually has to be adjusted every 2-3 weeks. I filled up the tires using the air compressors gauge and as best I could, filled the tires to 38PSI.
> 
> All tires except the front driverside were reading 37PSI. The front driver tire was reading 41PSI. So over the course of a few days I let out a little air at a time. For some reason the rear driver side tire was acting as if it were going flat while the front tire remained 40-41. Then I put 2 & 2 together and realized that the dash was reading the rear driver side tire pressure as the front and the front as the rear.
> 
> ...


Have you considered putting Nitrogen in the tires. I thought all the new cars (Cruzes) came with Nitrogen. I have had my car almost a year and never put a drop of air or nitrogen in this case as the nitrogen is a larger molecule and will not blead out through the rubber in the tire. If you goggle Nitogen in Car Tires you can read the different blogs. Some people don't believe it but I have cars all my life and put air in the tires...this car....I never add anything to tires and the wear is even. Like you I drive 100 miles a day and go between 70 and 95 MPH on the way to my job on I-95 in FL. The dealer may cut you a special price if you bought the car there...Good Luck!


----------

